# Getting back into being a BM?



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

A few years ago I had the absolute amazing opportunity to start my own barn. A perfect facility opened, a deal was made, I was able to bring in clients quickly enough that I didn't have to make too much of a risk. Unfortunately, I brought a "friend" in to be the co-BM and it ended in disaster. 

Fast forward a few years on, and I still have old clients asking when I'll give lessons again, when I'll get back into the barn "society" and I've just pushed it off that I don't need/want the drama.

Truth is, I miss it. I miss the hard work (I know, I'm crazy) I miss the community, I miss the horses, the good, the bad and the ugly. 

It looks as though an opportunity for a small barn (20+ stalls) may have come up. My heart and my "gut" want to get back into it... but I'm still kind of gun shy about the whole situation. I know at least a dozen clients that would come immediately. I would also be able to bring my new filly in and work her. 

Financially I can do it. Time wise I can do it. I just need an extra dose of courage I guess.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Go for it!!!! next year you might be sorry you didn't.
GOOD LUCK TO YOU


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Do it, otherwise you'll regret it.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

Go for it. Come be ours, we need a new one....Haha. But in all seriousness- follow your heart, its the only way in life your sure to be happy.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement. I spoke with the property owner again this evening and I'm going back out for another look at the property on Sunday afternoon. 

I guess after Sunday I'll make my decision. I'm getting a little bit excited! The property has a large indoor arena, outdoor arena, turnouts plus a pasture and hay field. The PO mentioned about leasing the hay field but I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

It's never too late to follow your dreams-I say-Go for it!


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

CinderEve said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I spoke with the property owner again this evening and I'm going back out for another look at the property on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> I guess after Sunday I'll make my decision. I'm getting a little bit excited! The property has a large indoor arena, outdoor arena, turnouts plus a pasture and hay field. The PO mentioned about leasing the hay field but I'm not so sure about that.


That sounds like an insane amount of fun! "Its not the things we do that we regret, but the things we didn't do".  I want pictures!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

It's fun, but tough too. I work full time as well so it will be interesting.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

CinderEve said:


> It's fun, but tough too. I work full time as well so it will be interesting.


I know, I did it for a while too. I finally gave up. It was too much for me. It wasn't the horses- it was the humans. HA.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm a little confused... Will you own the barn or just work for the barn?


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Lease the property and facilities.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Do it before you're too old to handle the work. Make sure you stay in charge and everyone else works for you as an houly wage earner, no co-managers and you should have a lot less heart aches.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Great advice thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think you're crazy! I love working too 

I'm so jealous and envious of your opportunity!! Definitely go for it! I wish I was able to! Maybe a degree in equine science would help my case..


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Lovely facility, right? Now go back and really look at it, scrutinize it. How much fixing needs to be done. Who pays the insurance and how much? The question of leasing the hay field. Has someone else done the haying in the past as they would normally take two thirds of the crop either as hay or in value and you'd get 1/3. It may or may not give you cheaper hay and may or may not increase your profit margin.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Insurance for horses and riders is my responsibility and the property is covered by the owner. The repairs are the owners responsibility (something that would be in the lease). The owner has done all the haying in the past. But that's definitely something that needs more discussion because I dont know the ins and outs of that part. The facility is in very good condition though, til last year was used for thoroughbreds. good points though and definitely food for thought!

Thanks everyone I appreciate the honesty and input!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xiamsvetlanax (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree with Dreamcatcher, do it again before you're too old, and don't mix pleasure (friends working w/ or for you) with business. Good luck!!! Very jealous  Subbing for pics of the facility!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Well... the lease fell through right as we were going to sign. Property owner changed his mind on the agreed fees and wanted almost double. So... oh well.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, maybe better now than after you started having clients & then being blindsided~sorry they got greedy.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

You have had experience to _know _several things: 1) what you DON'T want to deal with, and 2) what you don't mind dealing with. Utilize your position as the BM/BO to craft a boarding contract that states clearly what you provide/rules/expectations of boarders (if any), etc! Then, screen your clients and use your "gut" when accepting them into your facility. Generally, if we get an icky feeling about a potential client, the feeling is there for a reason... and we are able to tactfully decline their request to board at our facility ("we are not currently taking new boarders, but thanks for your interest!"). To avoid "co-BM drama", if you don't financially need one, don't take one on! 

I really hope your past experiences drive you to succeed and reach for your goals, and that they have served as a catalyst for you in defining how _your _facility will be run. Surely there will be trying days where your clients may drive you bonkers, or the horses kicked down a fence board, or _whatever... _but if you love the situation overall, you'll manage! Best of luck in your decision making process! Keep us posted!


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Aw... I didn't read the last posts... I'm sorry. I'm a firm believer that if something is meant to be, the _right opportunity _will present at the _right time, _under the _right circumstances _ Still... best of luck, and if it is something you really have in your heart to do, pursue it!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I am in a similar situation.. A wonderful barn (200 by 100 indoor arena, 66 by 180 outdoor, roundpen, 30 stalls in four barns) with a fantastic price.. It would be a boarding facility, but I have never had one, and I am just not sure if I am up to it and I have worked out the expenses and it is substantial (my family would move in with) I just am worried that the $$$$ isn't going to be what I calculated.. And, if it didn't work out, this facility has been for sale for five years! Great place, just no one in the market for a boarding facility, and the price has dropper over one million.... This is my dream... But, now that I have the opportunity I am .. Shrinking into my shell..


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I say do it! You never know until you try!

A lot of people think that a great BO and friendly atmosphere makes a good barn, not just all the fancy stuff.


----------

